# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  هل تعلم لماذ سمي رمضان بهذا الاسم ؟

## اسير الاردن

*لماذا سمي رمضان بهذا الاسم ؟؟؟؟

كــلمة رمضان من خمسة أحرف وهي :

الراء .. رضوان الله للمـقـربـيـن 



والميم .. مغـفـرة الله للعاصـيـن 



والضاء .. ضمان الله للطائعـين 


والألف .. ألفة الله للمتوكـلين 


والنون .. نوال الله للصادقين 

وُسمي رمضان لأنه يرمض الذنوب أي يحرقها مأخوذ من الرمضاء وهي شدة الحر


ان شاءالله استفدتو من هالمعلومه

تحياتي للكل

مع حبي*

----------


## شذى الخطيب

شكرا لك اخي على الفائة
تحيااااااااااتي

----------


## ابو نعيم

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## معاذ ملحم

جزاك الله كل الخير يا اسير الاردن

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center]جزاك الله كل خير ضياء...[/align]

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا

----------

